# Fantasy Football League 2016-17



## Lazy Llama (Jul 19, 2016)

This thread is a continuation of the thread "Fantasy Football League 2015-16" originally posted by Lazy Llama.

Please remember to watch this thread if you were watching the previous one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## passenger (Jul 19, 2016)

beat me by 40 minutes  Lazy Llama


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2016)

U75 league renewed and code is 63097-21911

H2H coming shortly.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2016)

H2H = 63097-22584


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 19, 2016)

PSV Catford will be there soon - once the pre-season tour has ended


----------



## passenger (Jul 20, 2016)

ok i am in both this year, so bring it on Jungle Town FC


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 20, 2016)

Almost a whole month to tinker...!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 20, 2016)

I still haven't gotten over losing last year to a Chris Smalling OG.

I don't think I'll ever get over it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 20, 2016)

With a heavy heart I think I'll join in once again. If I can remember my login details, obvs.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm in , another year of promise and optimism followed by wtfism


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2016)

*bump*

Only 12 places left in the H2H.


----------



## passenger (Jul 21, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Almost a whole month to tinker...!


leave your tinker alone young man


----------



## sealion (Jul 24, 2016)

I will partake.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm in. 

Are we gonna do a google sheet of Teams > Posters so we can kick out the knobbers who join just to win another league but don't post on here?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 26, 2016)

big eejit said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Are we gonna do a google sheet of Teams > Posters so we can kick out the knobbers who join just to win another league but don't post on here?


7 places left in the H2H. I can't spot any non-posters in either league so far.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 26, 2016)

big eejit said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Are we gonna do a google sheet of Teams > Posters so we can kick out the knobbers who join just to win another league but don't post on here?


My brother was in it last year , I post so he doesn't have to


----------



## Red&Blacks (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't post much but have  been a member for quite sometime. hope its ok?


----------



## big eejit (Jul 26, 2016)

Red&Blacks said:


> I don't post much but have  been a member for quite sometime. hope its ok?



It's ok unless you're any good.


----------



## starfish (Jul 28, 2016)

Im in. Hoping the H2H is as exciting as last season.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 28, 2016)

what's the link?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2016)

starfish said:


> Im in. Hoping the H2H is as exciting as last season.


Only 6 places left in that one...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> what's the link?


Did you just ask what's the link?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 28, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> what's the link?


The official fantasy football game of the Premier League
U75 league = 63097-21911
H2H = 63097-22584


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 28, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> The official fantasy football game of the Premier League
> U75 league = 63097-21911
> H2H = 63097-22584


ta


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 28, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Did you just ask what's the link?


Yeah, I wasn't in it last year. I don't know which site you use...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Yeah, I wasn't in it last year. I don't know which site you use...


Well get in quick if you want me to beat you in the H2H. ( i need not reply properly as LC has done it)


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 28, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Well get in quick if you want me to beat you in the H2H. ( i need not reply properly as LC has done it)


Right, I'm in. Bring it on


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 28, 2016)

This year at work we have an actual cup*, but I was thinking if I could come up with some way of filling it, preferably with cash but if not then just some kind of treat.

Trouble is I'm struggling to think of a way that will get cash in the cup that people will get into and won't feel like they're being fleeced. So, like, they enjoy whatever gets money in the cup for its own reward, and then the money in the cup is just a bonus. There's also the worry that someone could not contribute and then still win the money, which won't be great 

Um, any suggestions? 



*mug


----------



## sealion (Jul 28, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> This year at work we have an actual cup*, but I was thinking if I could come up with some way of filling it, preferably with cash but if not then just some kind of treat.
> 
> Trouble is I'm struggling to think of a way that will get cash in the cup that people will get into and won't feel like they're being fleeced. So, like, they enjoy whatever gets money in the cup for its own reward, and then the money in the cup is just a bonus. There's also the worry that someone could not contribute and then still win the money, which won't be great
> 
> ...


How many people are in your work league ?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 28, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> How many people are in your work league ?


So far, about 6 

But I've only sent it round the likely lot, when I've come up with a great plan for the cup I'm going to invite more people in the hope that the promise of cold hard cash will entice them in


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 28, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> This year at work we have an actual cup*, but I was thinking if I could come up with some way of filling it, preferably with cash but if not then just some kind of treat.
> 
> Trouble is I'm struggling to think of a way that will get cash in the cup that people will get into and won't feel like they're being fleeced. So, like, they enjoy whatever gets money in the cup for its own reward, and then the money in the cup is just a bonus. There's also the worry that someone could not contribute and then still win the money, which won't be great
> 
> ...


How about everybody chucks in twice a season - August and Jan. There's a minimum to maximum amount to put in, depending on how confident you are. Errm... no that won't work


----------



## sealion (Jul 28, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> So far, about 6
> 
> But I've only sent it round the likely lot, when I've come up with a great plan for the cup I'm going to invite more people in the hope that the promise of cold hard cash will entice them in


I was thinking if you have say ten bods signed up you suggest everyone sticks in 4 or 5 quid.A few quid in a kitty will make it more competitive  and interesting.


----------



## starfish (Jul 29, 2016)

Red&Blacks said:


> I don't post much but have  been a member for quite sometime. hope its ok?


You post on here & were in it last year and probably the year before that etc so of course its ok. I got on my high horse last season about unknowns in the league. Not bothered much about the big one but the H2H is more intimate & we should be able to fill it with Urbanites only. Makes the chat more fun.


----------



## sealion (Jul 29, 2016)

How does the H2H work and how do i join it?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 30, 2016)

I need about £180m and 10 more spaces in my squad


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 30, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> How does the H2H work and how do i join it?


Each week you're pitted against someone else in the league, you win the 'match' if you score more GW points than your opposition. Then it's just a normal league structure where win = 3 points, draw = 1 point, loss = 0 points.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 30, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I was thinking if you have say ten bods signed up you suggest everyone sticks in 4 or 5 quid.A few quid in a kitty will make it more competitive  and interesting.


I'm trying to avoid any kind of entry fee; ideally it'd be something where the cash is a by-product of some fun. Think I might be looking for something that isn't possible.


----------



## sealion (Jul 31, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Each week you're pitted against someone else in the league, you win the 'match' if you score more GW points than your opposition. Then it's just a normal league structure where win = 3 points, draw = 1 point, loss = 0 points.



How do i join the H2H or am i already in? Not great at this stuff.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 31, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> How do i join the H2H or am i already in? Not great at this stuff.


Just put the code in like joining a normal private league, so long as there are places left.


----------



## Hurin85 (Jul 31, 2016)

What does everyone think about the idea of running without aguero and instead pumping money into a strong midfield. Was thinking hazard. Martial. Ozil and mahrez


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 31, 2016)

Hurin85 said:


> What does everyone think about the idea of running without aguero and instead pumping money into a strong midfield. Was thinking hazard. Martial. Ozil and mahrez


It's certainly one of the biggest questions when putting a team together. This video discusses the theory and why it might be a good idea


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2016)

2 spots left in H2H


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 31, 2016)

Hurin85 said:


> What does everyone think about the idea of running without aguero and instead pumping money into a strong midfield. Was thinking hazard. Martial. Ozil and mahrez


He bags 4, 70% of the competition have him as captain, down you plunge.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2016)

Hurin85 said:


> What does everyone think about the idea of running without aguero and instead pumping money into a strong midfield. Was thinking hazard. Martial. Ozil and mahrez


Possible to do both, or nearly anyway/ I've currently got Ageuro+ Costa up front + Ozil, De Bruyne Toure and Fabregas in midfield. Probably swap toure for hazard and costa for someone costing 7.5/8 though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 31, 2016)

purves grundy said:


> He bags 4, 70% of the competition have him as captain, down you plunge.


I dropped from 1st to 12th in one fucking afternoon


----------



## Hurin85 (Jul 31, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Possible to do both, or nearly anyway/ I've currently got Ageuro+ Costa up front + Ozil, De Bruyne Toure and Fabregas in midfield. Probably swap toure for hazard and costa for someone costing 7.5/8 though.



who do you have in deff ?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 31, 2016)

Hurin85 said:


> who do you have in deff ?


Stones, Souare (palace one) Soares (soto one) Fernandez and evans. And there's another 1 point sitting there between stones and Soares that i could utilise if need be. I am breaking my usual rule of one premium defender this season.


----------



## sealion (Jul 31, 2016)

purves grundy said:


> Just put the code in like joining a normal private league, so long as there are places left.


Ta, Done it.


----------



## sealion (Jul 31, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> I need about £180m and 10 more spaces in my squad


I have changed my team twice since yesterday.I need to stop reading the "experts" views for the oncoming season.I could have 5 players they may not start a game .


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 31, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I have changed my team twice since yesterday.I need to stop reading the "experts" views for the oncoming season.I could have 5 players they may not start a game .


 
you can make as many changes as you like with no penalty until the deadline which will be the morning of the first premier league matches

i wouldn't worry too much yet. 

there will be players transferred in / out of the premier league, players injured or falling out with their managers before the start of the season yet.

just don't forget to do the final tinkering!


----------



## sealion (Aug 1, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you can make as many changes as you like with no penalty until the deadline which will be the morning of the first premier league matches
> 
> i wouldn't worry too much yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks.Iirc there was an option of changing your whole squad last season after a few games.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 1, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Thanks.Iirc there was an option of changing your whole squad last season after a few games.


You have two Wildcards (which gives you as many transfers as you like for that gameweek with no points penalty) - one in the first half of the season, one after January.

So you can use the first one at any point up to January, but you can only use it once. I think most do use it a few weeks into the season once they've seen how teams are playing, but I try and hold onto mine for reasons I don't quite know.


----------



## sealion (Aug 1, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> You have two Wildcards (which gives you as many transfers as you like for that gameweek with no points penalty) - one in the first half of the season, one after January.
> 
> So you can use the first one at any point up to January, but you can only use it once. I think most do use it a few weeks into the season once they've seen how teams are playing, but I try and hold onto mine for reasons I don't quite know.


Wildcard was the word i was looking for ta. I used it early last season because nearly everyone in our league had the same team.


----------



## elbows (Aug 2, 2016)

My philosophy with wildcards is to use the first one whenever you like. But try to save the second one for use in the run-up to any double game weeks that occur near the end of the season. But I am biased on this front by my experience last season, which was the first season I played. I got stupidly high points on both double game weeks. But I doubt I can quite repeat that, I got 184 points one week ffs, how will I ever better that?


----------



## elbows (Aug 2, 2016)

Right now my team for this year is probably all wrong. I'm spending too much on defence and have too many players that are new to the premiere league. I don't mind risking this for the first few weeks but I probably shouldn't trap so much money in my defenders as I'll end up having to make so many transfers to free up cash if I need to fix my midfield or strikers in a hurry.


----------



## elbows (Aug 2, 2016)

I've been using this page to get an idea of how various players are doing in pre-season. 

Premier League pre-season: How is your club doing?


----------



## sealion (Aug 2, 2016)

elbows said:


> I've been using this page to get an idea of how various players are doing in pre-season.
> 
> Premier League pre-season: How is your club doing?


Ditto.


----------



## juice_terry (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm in to prop up the table once again.
ETA damn missed out on H2H


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 10, 2016)

Hurin85 said:


> What does everyone think about the idea of running without aguero and instead pumping money into a strong midfield. Was thinking hazard. Martial. Ozil and mahrez



I pursued this strategy last season with three cheaper strikers instead of two of the big names. I didn't do very well.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 11, 2016)

In. Looking forward to it


----------



## sihhi (Aug 12, 2016)

Have £5mil left need some recommendations who should be updated how?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 12, 2016)

must make my final decisions...

(and then see how many of them get injured in the warm-up tomorrow / get transfers out of the english game / fall out with their manager next week...)


----------



## sealion (Aug 12, 2016)

I have given up trying to second guess which players will start.I have changed my team seven times in the last few days and am still not sure some will play. Anyway good luck to you all and enjoy it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 12, 2016)

sihhi said:


> View attachment 90773
> 
> Have £5mil left need some recommendations who should be updated how?


I'd argue one of the big hitters like Ibrahimovic, Mkhitaryan, de Bruyne, or Payet, although I think there's questions over whether the latter two will start or be given a rest at the start of the season.


----------



## starfish (Aug 12, 2016)

I think im fairly happy with my team. Its experimental for me.


----------



## starfish (Aug 12, 2016)

Only 19 in H2H. Come on we need 1 more to round it up.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 12, 2016)

juice_terry said:


> I'm in to prop up the table once again.
> ETA damn missed out on H2H


See above post


----------



## starfish (Aug 12, 2016)

Having a wee tinker.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 12, 2016)

glad i remembered to look - six of my original squad were doubtful for this weekend


----------



## starfish (Aug 12, 2016)

Edit Was trying to tag Juice Terry but cant tag the real one!!!


----------



## passenger (Aug 12, 2016)

starfish said:


> Only 19 in H2H. Come on we need 1 more to round it up.


hopefully we have 20 ?


----------



## starfish (Aug 12, 2016)

Fuck it, thats it, no more. My starting line up, probably. Maybe.


Eta Its Martial & Alli on the wings.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 13, 2016)

starfish said:


> Fuck it, thats it, no more. My starting line up, probably. Maybe.
> View attachment 90784
> 
> Eta Its Martial & Alli on the wings.



I wanted to go Nolito over Aguero but it's too much of a risk with Aguero ownership.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 13, 2016)

Bugger, the website appears to be down, there goes Ms Hatter's team


----------



## big eejit (Aug 13, 2016)

Site is working fine for me.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2016)

Me too.

Last minute switch from Ibra to Aguero - I figure if it's a mistake it's one a lot of people will be making


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2016)

I was keeping 4 back to bring in ozil next week, but vardy against shit hull is too tempting.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2016)

Some massive last minute tinkering


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 13, 2016)

Me too, and now I can't get back on the site 
Probably for the best. It's going to be a surprise to me to see if Origi or Callum Wilson started this weekend.
Got Vardy in as triple captain this week cos Hull


----------



## big eejit (Aug 13, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Me too, and now I can't get back on the site
> Probably for the best. It's going to be a surprise to me to see if Origi or Callum Wilson started this weekend.
> Got Vardy in as triple captain this week cos Hull



TC in GW 1. That's a bold move. You could be top of the league end of this week!


----------



## sealion (Aug 13, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Some massive last minute tinkering


Im tinkered out now.I shouldn't have read all the pundits opinions as it confuses things even more.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 13, 2016)

big eejit said:


> TC in GW 1. That's a bold move. You could be top of the league end of this week!


Or I've guaranteed Vardy will get sent off as Leicester lose 1-0 

Oh, but that twinge of optimism at the start of a new FF season. Just realised I have no Citeh players.

Counting on Hazard to take his Euro form into this season, Ayew to hit the ground running at West Ham, and through gritted teeth applaud lots of Ibra goals.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Counting on Hazard to take his Euro form into this season, Ayew to hit the ground running at West Ham, and through gritted teeth applaud lots of Ibra goals.


Triple captain straight out of the blocks! Cojones!

I took both Ayew and Ibra out this morning, so I'm hoping for a slightly different weekend...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Triple captain straight out of the blocks! Cojones!
> 
> I took both Ayew and Ibra out this morning, so I'm hoping for a slightly different weekend...


Ayew is someone to bring in GW#3/4 i think. Depending on if antonio is starting right-back or not.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Ayew is someone to bring in GW#3/4 i think. Depending on if antonio is starting right-back or not.


I just needed to ditch him to bring in Vardy, and I'd always been a bit unsure about him. Depending on how he lands at West Ham he could definitely be useful though.


----------



## starfish (Aug 13, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> I was keeping 4 back to bring in ozil next week, but vardy against shit hull is too tempting.


That didnt work out did it.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2016)

starfish said:


> That didnt work out did it.


It'll get worse - Negredo who i swapped for him -  is now sure to score.


----------



## passenger (Aug 13, 2016)

Negredo just scored


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2016)

Season over!


----------



## starfish (Aug 13, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> It'll get worse - Negredo who i swapped for him -  is now sure to score.


Guess who i left on my bench.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 13, 2016)

starfish said:


> Guess who i left on my bench.


Look on it as getting the mistakes out the way early doors.


----------



## poului (Aug 13, 2016)

It usually takes me a couple of weeks into the season to hate this game. 60 minutes is a new record.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2016)

Picked the wrong two midfielders in the Everton v Spurs game; let my dislike of Lamella get in the way of the stats.


butchersapron said:


> It'll get worse - Negredo who i swapped for him -  is now sure to score.


You bloody mind tricked me into doing the same thing


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 14, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Picked the wrong two midfielders in the Everton v Spurs game; let my dislike of Lamella get in the way of the stats.


 Picked the wrong Liverpool midfielder too  Had wanted Mane but didn't have the extra 0.5 and Firmino had a good pre-season.

Hopefully my guys'll take their turn next week 

In the H2H I'm 19 points ahead but my opponent has 2 players on each side in the Chelsea v West Ham match tomorrow. Given the two Chelsea players are defenders I'm hoping for 1-0 win to West Ham via an OG


----------



## marty21 (Aug 15, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Picked the wrong Liverpool midfielder too  Had wanted Mane but didn't have the extra 0.5 and Firmino had a good pre-season.
> 
> Hopefully my guys'll take their turn next week
> 
> In the H2H I'm 19 points ahead but my opponent has 2 players on each side in the Chelsea v West Ham match tomorrow. Given the two Chelsea players are defenders I'm hoping for 1-0 win to West Ham via an OG


Is that me ? I'm hoping for 6-6 , both defenders to score a hatrick and the 2 hammers to match them


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 15, 2016)

38. Terrible performance.

as an aside, is there any cushier job in the world than being a premier league back-up goalkeeper? trousering at least 20k a week or something on the off-chance your boss decides to drop his number one for no discernible reason or he gets a bit of knee-knack?


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 15, 2016)

poului said:


> It usually takes me a couple of weeks into the season to hate this game. 60 minutes is a new record.


Always hard to hold yer nerve after GW1. Not having Zlat was always a risk but I'm not going to be hasty. 

I'm not...


----------



## passenger (Aug 16, 2016)

not a great start 40 points ,but the main thing is taking part and enjoying the fun we are all going to have


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Is that me ? I'm hoping for 6-6 , both defenders to score a hatrick and the 2 hammers to match them


this didn't happen


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah, I got lucky/you got unlucky there.

Up against butchersapron next week with reasonably different line ups.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 17, 2016)

i can feel an outbreak of mid table mediocrity coming on...


----------



## elbows (Aug 18, 2016)

Week one is mine, now the only way is down


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 19, 2016)

Don't forget there's a bloody game tonight, so deadline for teams / transfers is 7pm this evening.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 19, 2016)

purves grundy said:


> Don't forget there's a bloody game tonight, so deadline for teams / transfers is 7pm this evening.


Ta


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 19, 2016)

So, Ibra making a good start in what may a defining FPL battle between him and Aguero.

I'm tempted to play my WC a little early to jump on the Ibra train.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 20, 2016)

Ibrahimovic price has already gone up. I saved a transfer last week so I can get him this week. But would have to sell maybe Hazard to get him. Will wait and see how Hazard (and Vardy) do today. 

A Vardy hattrick would give me a nice dilemma.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Ibrahimovic price has already gone up.


Oh for fuck's sake! I was hoping I could at least see how today's fixtures went before I started tinkering!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2016)

By fucking Christ, City cannot keep a clean sheet 

I bloody knew their defence could be a bit porous, but I got seduced by big money signings and top, top club status


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I got lucky/you got unlucky there.
> 
> Up against butchersapron next week with reasonably different line ups.


Got me differentials working a bit so far, not massively though. And i'm reliant on wenger being bold and shutting his letter writing boo-boys up with a brave choice later tonight.


----------



## passenger (Aug 20, 2016)

thank god the site is down again so i can not see how shit i have done 
but i did have ibra wots its name as captain but did not get as many points as  overs


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Got me differentials working a bit so far, not massively though. And i'm reliant on wenger being bold and shutting his letter writing boo-boys up with a brave choice later tonight.


51 points a piece.

Need the Leicester v Arsenal match to fall my way as I've got no-one playing tomorrow.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> 51 points a piece.
> 
> Need the Leicester v Arsenal match to fall my way as I've got no-one playing tomorrow.


i'm -4 mind


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> i'm -4 mind


Ah, I wondered if you'd used two transfers.

So it basically comes down to Negrado's performance tomorrow?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ah, I wondered if you'd used two transfers.
> 
> So it basically comes down to Negrado's performance tomorrow?


Yep - or any odd bonus tonight. Can't see any, should all be straightforward on that front.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't know how but I seem to have eked out a 3 point lead 

Over to you, Negrado...

edit: ah, I forgot that it shows you the points score minus any penalties on the main page, but the total score without penalties on the team page.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 21, 2016)

Ahhh, fuck.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 21, 2016)

I was going to say something about just needing him to stay on the pitch but thought I'd jinx him.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 21, 2016)

WC played, my last minute switch to Vardy on the first day of the season has been a disaster


----------



## starfish (Aug 21, 2016)

Not off to a good start. Will see how it goes for the next week or 2 before thinking about changes.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 21, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> WC played, my last minute switch to Vardy on the first day of the season has been a disaster


I've done you twice already.

All in the eyes,


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 22, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> I've done you twice already.
> 
> All in the eyes,


----------



## passenger (Aug 22, 2016)

i just bought Bentekie for 7.4 mil could be a really good move 
or maybe not all my players are playing at home bar one so 
could be a great week for me


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 26, 2016)

passenger said:


> i just bought Bentekie for 7.4 mil could be a really good move
> or maybe not all my players are playing at home bar one so
> could be a great week for me


Yeah that could work out nicely. V difficult to bring in if you have the standard Aguero / Ibra line-up, so should be a nice differential to begin with. Expected to start on Saturday?


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 26, 2016)

He'll come off the bench


----------



## passenger (Aug 26, 2016)

he played at home to Blackpool  looked in  good condition and played well 
if he comes and gets a couple or even stats i got ibra as captain palace are 
well over due a good win


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 26, 2016)

Do free transfers get added each week? I want to switch a player but he's 0.1m more than my current player, so I'll need to switch two out to get him.

It'll cost me 4pts to do the switch with only 1 free transfer, but I don't think he would be worth +4pts this week so if you get them every week I'll wait.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 26, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Do free transfers get added each week? I want to switch a player but he's 0.1m more than my current player, so I'll need to switch two out to get him.
> 
> It'll cost me 4pts to do the switch with only 1 free transfer, but I don't think he would be worth +4pts this week so if you get them every week I'll wait.


You can carry one free transfer over, so if you wait a week you'd have two. Can only ever have two max though.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 26, 2016)

+yes, you are given a free one each week.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 26, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Do free transfers get added each week? I want to switch a player but he's 0.1m more than my current player, so I'll need to switch two out to get him.
> 
> It'll cost me 4pts to do the switch with only 1 free transfer, but I don't think he would be worth +4pts this week so if you get them every week I'll wait.



Of course his price might have gone up if you wait and the price of the player you want to sell might have gone down. Such is the fiendishness of this game.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 26, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Of course his price might have gone up if you wait and the price of the player you want to sell might have gone down. Such is the fiendishness of this game.


Yup; if I'd done my transfers before last Friday's match started I would have been able to do a straight swap, Vardy for Ibra. Left it, Ibra's price went up £0.1m, everything fell apart


----------



## starfish (Aug 26, 2016)

Coutinho in Alli out. My first transfer of the season.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 26, 2016)

starfish said:


> Coutinho in Alli out. My first transfer of the season.




He's injured isn't he?


----------



## starfish (Aug 26, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> He's injured isn't he?


Im bloody sure he wasnt last night when i did it. 75% chance of playing though which means he should play. Bloody better


----------



## big eejit (Aug 27, 2016)

Couthino starts

So does Alli though - so it'll be interesting to see who scores more!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2016)

I did a last minute cpt switch to hazard from aguero on the basis that my opponent has only the latter and everyone will probably be captaining him. Hazard offering a bit of differential. Not sure about that now


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 27, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Couthino starts
> 
> So does Alli though - so it'll be interesting to see who scores more!


Fuck. I switched him out because I was sure they weren't going to risk him.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 27, 2016)

Already changed two players this season - Wijnaldum in for Ayew who got injured. And De Gea in for Cech, at least for now. And finally made Ibra captain


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 27, 2016)

Guess who brought Walker in for Alderweireld


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 27, 2016)

Hitler?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 27, 2016)

Exactly.

As he did it he could be heard saying "watch this, he'll be off by the end of the first half, and that's a Nazi Guarantee". Evil bastard.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 27, 2016)

Apparently the ball going in off the 'keeper's head still counts as a missed penalty.

Cheers, Baines 

edit: although it does count as an assist!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2016)

An assist to yourself? Weirdos.

Anyway, reasonably happy.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> An assist to yourself? Weirdos.
> 
> Anyway, reasonably happy.


Surely it's an assist to an own goal if the pentalty is 'missed' but it goes in anyway off the keeper?

Amazing. An own goal, a penalty miss and an assist in one shot 

(I know it's not really counted as an own goal)

I've had a bad Saturday and could lose another head to head  I've got 5 players playing today though and my opponent only has two, and they're attacker and defender on opposite sides. I only have to make up two points so there's a chance!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2016)

Both my goalies were injured  so I had to shift one and buy another . Goalies shouldn't get injured ffs


----------



## elbows (Aug 28, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> I've had a bad Saturday and could lose another head to head  I've got 5 players playing today though and my opponent only has two, and they're attacker and defender on opposite sides. I only have to make up two points so there's a chance!



I think you've missed the fact I've got Aguero as well, and he is my captain.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2016)

elbows said:


> I think you've missed the fact I've got Aguero as well, and he is my captain.


Damn, I did.

gg


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2016)

Schoolboy errors.


----------



## elbows (Aug 28, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Damn, I did.
> 
> gg



Hey its not over yet, you can still beat me easily.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2016)

elbows said:


> Hey its not over yet, you can still beat me easily.


Not the way boro are playing currently. Need a Negredo goal and it's a proper shit match. Zero shots so far from boro...


----------



## elbows (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah I tried to watch some of that game and only lasted 10 minutes.

The main question for my team over the international break looks like it might be which Arsenal midfielder to buy. Unless Payet catches fire later or a man city midfielder excels themselves.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2016)

elbows said:


> Yeah I tried to watch some of that game and only lasted 10 minutes.
> 
> The main question for my team over the international break looks like it might be which Arsenal midfielder to buy. Unless Payet catches fire later or a man city midfielder excels themselves.


De bruyne is going to score and get an assist.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 28, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> De bruyne is going to score and get an assist.


There's the assist.

This match is not really helping me out so far. How is Aguero not among the goals already?!


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> De bruyne is going to score and get an assist.


There's the assist.

This looks like it could be a rout


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 28, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> There's the assist.





Fez909 said:


> There's the assist.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 28, 2016)

Ah, he's great.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 28, 2016)

Oh, of course, Aguero's is ruled offside


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2016)

elbows said:


> Hey its not over yet, you can still beat me easily.


It woz Antonio wot won it!

Unlucky elbows. And congrats on that kit


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 28, 2016)

Aguero gets nothing but the 2 for turning up, and possibly disciplinary action coming for an elbow not seen by the officials.

Oh well, at least I won't be the only one...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 28, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> It woz Antonio wot won it!


Got him coming on as a sub 

(Also vindicated me ditching Stones  )


----------



## sealion (Aug 28, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Aguero gets nothing but the 2 for turning up, and possibly disciplinary action coming for an elbow not seen by the officials.
> 
> Oh well, at least I won't be the only one...


Yep.I changed my mind on Sterling being my captain fearing Aguero would run riot. Oh well.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 28, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Aguero gets nothing but the 2 for turning up, and possibly disciplinary action coming for an elbow not seen by the officials.
> 
> Oh well, at least I won't be the only one...


Oh god, I hope he gets a ban. 53.6% selected him


----------



## elbows (Aug 28, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> It woz Antonio wot won it!
> 
> Unlucky elbows. And congrats on that kit



Well done


----------



## sealion (Aug 28, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Oh god, I hope he gets a ban. 53.6% selected him


Me as well. I notice there is an international break next week, So i will wait before making a transfer.


----------



## poului (Aug 30, 2016)

Aguero charged by the FA.

And with that, my wildcard is activated after GW3 yet again.


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 30, 2016)

poului said:


> Aguero charged by the FA.
> 
> And with that, my wildcard is activated during GW3 yet again.


----------



## passenger (Aug 31, 2016)

might have play my wild card not doing great, plus this transfer 
window is mental i think its got to be done


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 2, 2016)

passenger said:


> might have play my wild card not doing great, plus this transfer
> window is mental i think its got to be done


No hard fast rule. All depends on how your current squad has lived up to expectations, whether it contains thugs and / or homophobes, your wider strategy etc. Personally even though my team's likely to look a little thin by the time GW4 arrives I'll probably just ride it out, see how the new arrivals bed in then maybe WC over the next international break. 

Might take a hit. Said I wouldn't


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 2, 2016)

Can you deal with it for 2 gw. No.

Go WC mental?

Yes


----------



## passenger (Sep 2, 2016)

not used anything else so wild card crazy for me lets go shopping


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 2, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Oh god, I hope he gets a ban. 53.6% selected him


One of those banned games will be a cup game, so just two GWs missed.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 2, 2016)

And one of those is vs Man U. So maybe people will hold him, unless they're on the WC.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2016)

Shit - forget to click _save _on changing cpt from sanchez (may not play/only play 20 mins) to Ozil.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2016)

And, of course, I transferred de bruyne for him too.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2016)

Could really do with Luke Shaw setting up a second Ibra goal


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2016)

Shaw summarily substituted


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 10, 2016)

Everyone's probably done equally well / badly out of that game? 

That new City keeper is hilarious!


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 10, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Shit - forget to click _save _on changing cpt from sanchez (may not play/only play 20 mins) to Ozil.


Also did this. Coutinho on the bench, 3rd choice behind a Swansea and Boro defender


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2016)

poului said:


> Aguero charged by the FA.
> 
> And with that, my wildcard is activated after GW3 yet again.


Played mine as well , injuries and suspensions had decimated my squad


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Played mine as well , injuries and suspensions had decimated my squad


Yet you're destroying me.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 10, 2016)

Who else has no West Ham coverage?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2016)

The Dundee Utd 'keeper has saved three penalties in the first half. Imagine the points!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2016)

Lots of individual players having good games - Antonio with two goals, Zaha with a goal and an assist, Eriksen setting up two Son goals. Some good points hauls on offer.

My gamble on Bony doesn't appear to be paying off


----------



## poului (Sep 10, 2016)

Capoue point haul stuck on my bench yet again. And I thought I was being smart playing him on home fixtures at least.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2016)

Aye, I was worried those around me had Capoue but looks like whoever did has got rid of him since. Ighalo's in the points too, with an assist and a goal. Bit of a crazy game at West Ham!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 10, 2016)

Who's got two thumbs and left Callum Wilson out today?


----------



## poului (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh, fuck off, Snodgrass.


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 10, 2016)

Chelsea better perform tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2016)

S☼I said:


> Who's got two thumbs and left Callum Wilson out today?


Ruined my clean sheet 'n' all


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2016)

Of course Firmino scores a double the week I ship him out 

Should have got rid of Redmond instead


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 10, 2016)

Vardy scored but I also had Morgan.
Hazard and Ivanovic need to dig me out a bit this week tbh, though substituting Cazorla in this morning paid off.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2016)

Son is listed as a midfielder?! Got 2 goals, an assist, a clean sheet and 3BPs for 19 points total.

Lamella got a single point for playing 36 mins


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 10, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Son is listed as a midfielder?! Got 2 goals, an assist, a clean sheet and 3BPs for 19 points total.
> 
> Lamella got a single point for playing 36 mins


You ribbish managr


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm a man-motivator, not a tactician.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 11, 2016)

Starting to understand this game scoring a bit more now. Kante was a rubbish choice for my team. Defensive midfielder? What was I thinking. He's gone as soon as I get another free transfer (already used this weeks' to get rid of the low-scoring Stones, too).

Wingbacks and attacking midfielders only from now on. As it should've been from the beginning


----------



## sealion (Sep 11, 2016)

I dropped Capoue for Walcott.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 11, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Starting to understand this game scoring a bit more now.


Arent you first?!  


Fez909 said:


> Kante was a rubbish choice for my team. Defensive midfielder?


Yeah, did question that though


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 11, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Arent you first?!


Yep, but that's just a fluke. Now I'm going to start playing properly


----------



## elbows (Sep 16, 2016)

Deadline in less than 2 hours.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 16, 2016)

Don't help 'em


----------



## big eejit (Sep 16, 2016)

There's no helping me. I'm fucked.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 16, 2016)

Banking the free transfer.

For no other reason than I've got fuck all ideas this week


----------



## starfish (Sep 16, 2016)

So far its the opposite of last year for me in H2H. I think i won my first 5 or 6 games & was top for a bit. 4 losses out of 4 & bottom of the heap now  Must pay more attention.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 16, 2016)

Lot of people picked up Costa and I'm not one of 'em, could be in trouble if he has another of his good days.

Of course, if he has one of his bad days and gets sent off... 

(Apparently he's never been sent off in a league match for Chelsea  )


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 16, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Lot of people picked up Costa and I'm not one of 'em, could be in trouble if he has another of his good days.
> 
> Of course, if he has one of his bad days and gets sent off...
> 
> (Apparently he's never been sent off in a league match for Chelsea  )


I'm aiming to get Costa into my team soon. Gonna take a few weeks before I can fit him in without costing me points. Or maybe I'll use my WC soon.

Hopefully he'll have picked up 5 yellows and had his ban by then


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 16, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> I'm aiming to get Costa into my team soon. Gonna take a few weeks before I can fit him in without costing me points. Or maybe I'll use my WC soon.
> 
> Hopefully he'll have picked up 5 yellows and had his ban by then


"Oh, how does this work? What does this button do? Can I put a goalkeeper up front?"

_2 days later...
_
"I have a 10 week plan and my wildcard still in hand"

Get te feck!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 16, 2016)

Using my Aguero suspension money to bring in Hazard has not had the effect I would have hoped...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 16, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Using my Aguero suspension money to bring in Hazard has not had the effect I would have hoped...


Hazard was the most transferred out this week 

Should've got Costa!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 16, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Hazard was the most transferred out this week
> 
> Should've got Costa!


I'm purposefully sabotaging myself to both avoid the searing, destructive pain I suffered last season and to highlight the absurd and futile nature of this whole ludicrous exercise.

Yeah, yeah that's it.


----------



## starfish (Sep 17, 2016)

As for paying more attention, i just made 2 transfers. Snodgrass & Capoue in for Couthino & Kante. 

Just noticed there was a game on tonight & Coutinho got 7 points. Also neither of my transfers will count.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 17, 2016)

Classic transfer tactics. Save my transfer all week so I have a double transfer this GW. Spend all day I'm pub and blow them both when I get home. Will it pay off? Probably not.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 17, 2016)

15 measly points. Others in my work league have players like De Brunye and Iheanacho absolutely battering me 

H2H also not looking promising...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 18, 2016)

Hoping for a remarkable Ibra/Shaw partnership to miraculously blossom against Watford today


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 18, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hoping for a remarkable Ibra/Shaw partnership to miraculously blossom against Watford today


Yep, an Ibra hattrick with 3 shaw assists would be nice


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 18, 2016)

Fucking Capoue, who everyone but me has, ruins Shaw's clean sheet.

Fuck this game


----------



## sealion (Sep 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I dropped Capoue for Walcott.


Left him out today again.


----------



## elbows (Sep 18, 2016)

Capoue is amazing value. Having made the mistake of benching him recently, I played him this time. Bit of a shame I had De Gea and Shaw but at least I hedged my bets.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2016)

Better week , 64 points should be enough for a 2nd win in the league , and top 15 in the main league #whichisnice


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 18, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, an Ibra hattrick with 3 shaw assists would be nice


You're playing the big boys now.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 18, 2016)

marty21 said:


> Better week , 64 points should be enough for a 2nd win in the league , and top 15 in the main league #whichisnice


Monster week - but can you keep it up etc?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 18, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> You're playing the big boys now.


I don't get how you won that. I was 1 point behind before the Man U game. We both have Ibra and Shaw but I have Ibra captained and also De Gea for an extra point.

Where did your other points come from?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 18, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> I don't get how you won that. I was 1 point behind before the Man U game. We both have Ibra and Shaw but I have Ibra captained and also De Gea for an extra point.
> 
> Where did your other points come from?


Capoue


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 18, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Capoue


Ah shit. Didn't see you had him


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 18, 2016)

No one does.


----------



## elbows (Sep 18, 2016)

He is probably getting 3 bonus points too.

I had such a great week that I instantly splurged 12 points on transfers  I was supposed to wait till Costa (maybe) went up in price again before selling him but I forgot and pressed confirm already


----------



## starfish (Sep 23, 2016)

Last fridays transfer error has left me transferless this week  & im down 2 players.


----------



## elbows (Sep 23, 2016)

starfish said:


> Last fridays transfer error has left me transferless this week  & im down 2 players.



I'm not advocating spending as many points on transfers as I often do.

But I don't understand the hesitancy to spend points if there are players you really want for this week or your team has some gaps you don't want to stomach.

I know its an especially bad idea to spend lots of points on transfers when indulging in head 2 head leagues, but not transferring in these circumstances is also a risk and so why not spend more points once in a while?


----------



## starfish (Sep 24, 2016)

elbows said:


> I'm not advocating spending as many points on transfers as I often do.
> 
> But I don't understand the hesitancy to spend points if there are players you really want for this week or your team has some gaps you don't want to stomach.
> 
> I know its an especially bad idea to spend lots of points on transfers when indulging in head 2 head leagues, but not transferring in these circumstances is also a risk and so why not spend more points once in a while?


I dont really know. Im trying to think of an answer why not & the only reason i can come up with is because thats the way i am. I am overly hesitant & averse to risk over the most trivial & inconsequential of matters.


----------



## elbows (Sep 24, 2016)

Well you should play it your way. I'm curious about the risk thing though because I guess one of the points I was trying to get at is that inaction can be just as risky as action. 

You had an accident and played this weeks transfers when you thought it was still the week before, and now one of your major players is injured and another is suspended, or something like that. Surely ts got to be as risky to do nothing about that as it is to spend 4 or 8 points fixing it to one extent or another?

Anyway sorry for going on, I don't really mind whether you act on this or not and really I think I only offered these thoughts because you sounded so sad about how you were bereft of transfers as we approach the deadline.


----------



## poului (Sep 24, 2016)

Clean sheet points. Remember them?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 24, 2016)

WTF is wrong with Ibra. 4 goals and he wasn't involved in any of them.

Good job I removed his captaincy this week


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2016)

"Should I put Son in? Nah, too risky"


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 24, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> "Should I put Son in? Nah, too risky"


Could have another few before this game's over. Spurs are all over us


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 24, 2016)

Bench boost already? Oh lawrie this will bite you.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 25, 2016)

i can feel a fairly major  coming on


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 25, 2016)

Fuck this whole sport. It's stupid.


----------



## passenger (Sep 26, 2016)

got rid of Defoe put Danny Blind on the bench  etc etc


----------



## elbows (Sep 26, 2016)

Karius playing means team 'Get Wellback Soon' will fail to stay on 0 points overall any longer.

This season so far seems to be brutally punishing those who have tried hard to be different and avoided certain key players so far. Luckily for me my strategy involves being especially dull and sensible with player choices at this stage in order to get as much benefit from player price rises as I can, so I've done quite well, but I will get bored at some point if it carries on like this.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 26, 2016)

Three players injured, including De Bruyne out for a reported 4 weeks who I only just brought in


----------



## Hurin85 (Sep 28, 2016)

Can anyone help me need a cheap defence that are cs orientated not interested in attacking returns just plain defending


----------



## Hurin85 (Sep 28, 2016)

Also is it just me or is this season so much harder on keeping a cs


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hurin85 said:


> Also is it just me or is this season so much harder on keeping a cs


Yep, save your money on def and spend it on mids/attacks instead. Not many CS this season so far!


----------



## big eejit (Sep 29, 2016)

Hurin85 said:


> Can anyone help me need a cheap defence that are cs orientated not interested in attacking returns just plain defending



Are you David Moyes?


----------



## starfish (Sep 30, 2016)

Omg i just played my wild card elbows Total overhaul. Pleasantly surprised by the outcome. I deleted my whole team, hit autopick then made 1 or 2 adjustments.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah, realised on the way home that I'd forgotten today's deadline...


----------



## starfish (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh for fucks sake was there a game tonight.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 30, 2016)

Everton (Lukaku) 1 - 1 (Bentetke) Crystal Palace


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2016)

bollocks

i still regard this as a friday evening thing to do.  not a thursday one.


----------



## starfish (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Everton (Lukaku) 1 - 1 (Bentetke) Crystal Palace


Excellent. I was playing my wildcard during this.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fuck Ibra


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> View attachment 93322
> 
> Fuck Ibra


This ^^^ picked the wrong week to play all out attack


----------



## big eejit (Oct 2, 2016)

Does anyone know how to play this game? I seem to have completely forgotten how it's done.


----------



## starfish (Oct 2, 2016)

big eejit said:


> Does anyone know how to play this game? I seem to have completely forgotten how it's done.


You & me both brother, you & me both.


----------



## passenger (Oct 3, 2016)

51 points i`m 30 th in urban la liga Ibra triple captain  fer on bench etc etc
o yeah and a draw in head to head surely home advantage should count


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2016)

passenger said:


> 51 points i`m 30 th in urban la liga Ibra triple captain  fer on bench etc etc


Ibra let us all down this week


----------



## starfish (Oct 7, 2016)

Note to self. Do not do any transfers tonight, its the international break. Hopefully my wildcarders from last friday will return unscathed.


----------



## elbows (Oct 14, 2016)

Even by my transfer-happy standards, spending 16 points on transfers for this week was a bit much. It was the injuries what made me do it, honest guv.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 14, 2016)

I can't even load the site. What time is the deadline? I've been trying to get in for an hour


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 14, 2016)

Figured it out. New adblocker thing I was using. And deadline tomorrow...phew


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't know.

I just don't fucking know.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 15, 2016)

Aguero on bench.


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah and Son on bench as well.


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2016)

A mad afternoon so far.


----------



## sealion (Oct 15, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Aguero on bench.


Came on and missed a penalty so minus points.


----------



## sealion (Oct 15, 2016)

Good luck to anyone that has Stekelenburg and selected him. Two penalty saves!


----------



## starfish (Oct 15, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Aguero on bench.





Sea Lion said:


> Came on and missed a penalty so minus points.



Typical. The spearhead of my new look, post wildcard, season rescuing lineup. At least i didnt triple captain him.


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2016)

starfish said:


> Typical. The spearhead of my new look, post wildcard, season rescuing lineup. At least i didnt triple captain him.



Even though its all gone wrong this week, I like your new team. It's got plenty of the players that people have been getting good points in the past from in it, so I wouldnt get too disheartened by this week.


----------



## passenger (Oct 15, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Good luck to anyone that has Stekelenburg and selected him. Two penalty saves!


 not me worst year yet so far


----------



## poului (Oct 18, 2016)

A mate of mine in another league wildcarded this week to get in Aguero, De Bruyne and Benteke, only for all three of them to miss a penalty.

Impressive.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2016)

poului said:


> A mate of mine in another league wildcarded this week to get in Aguero, De Bruyne and Benteke, only for all three of them to miss a penalty.
> 
> Impressive.


Ooof! Impressive indeed.


----------



## sealion (Oct 18, 2016)

poului said:


> A mate of mine in another league wildcarded this week to get in Aguero, De Bruyne and Benteke, only for all three of them to miss a penalty.
> 
> Impressive.


Certainly tops my lot. I dropped Lukaku, made Benteke captain and mistakenly clicking on and confirming Smith when i was supposed to buy Daniels.
Smoking joints and picking my team is not a winning formula.


----------



## passenger (Oct 19, 2016)

well not really sure how its happend i am 22nd in the urban 75 table


----------



## starfish (Oct 22, 2016)

Swapped Defour for Fer. Dropped Negredo to the bench. The quest for my first H2H win of the season continues.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 22, 2016)

Had Iwobi as first sub over Zuniga 

Could've had a clean sweep of clean sheets


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 23, 2016)

Another week of shit. My bench:

 

I guess it's freefall from here on


----------



## starfish (Oct 24, 2016)

Finally


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2016)

Had a bench dilemma for this week but Walcott being injured solved it for me and sure enough in real life he isnt even on the bench v Sunderland.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 29, 2016)

Thought Arsenal may suffer from the long journey combined with early k/o, but clearly Sunderland are very, _very_ accommodating hosts.

Still picked the wrong midfielder, Ozil over Sanchez


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 29, 2016)

Had Monreal and Walcott in my starting lineup. Both injured. God I'm great


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 29, 2016)

Aaaaaand I thought Aguero might struggle away at WBA  

If I manage to finish in the top half this season it'll be some kind of miracle.


----------



## passenger (Oct 31, 2016)

if my team was a car


----------



## starfish (Nov 11, 2016)

I hope the international break doesnt blunt my resurgence. Ive had 3 H2H wins in a row after 8 straight losses.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 19, 2016)

One of my better weeks this season, but Capoue sitting on my bench with 10 points


----------



## big eejit (Nov 20, 2016)

I've got Capoue coming on for Gundogan. One of the benefits of having a dodgy team.


----------



## starfish (Nov 26, 2016)

Hadnt noticed this feature before. Should i be surprised or not that my scores are fairly close to each other?


----------



## starfish (Nov 28, 2016)

Its taken a while but im no longer bottom of the H2H League. 5 wins in a row


----------



## sealion (Nov 28, 2016)

starfish said:


> Its taken a while but im no longer bottom of the H2H League. 5 wins in a row


crowd applause - Bing video


----------



## sealion (Nov 28, 2016)

Terrible weekend for me points wise plus four of my players injured.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 3, 2016)

Took an 8 point hit to ring in the changes and looks like it paid off. Pissed off I didn't captain Sanchez, lost 14 points by my reckoning picking Hazard at City over Sanchez at Hammers - what was I thinking  

Still, look like finally getting a respectable scoreline after a shambolic start to the season.


----------



## rekil (Dec 4, 2016)

I think the only reason I win *any* H2Hs is Sanchez. 

Aguero... Zlatan in for the duration of the ban.


----------



## starfish (Dec 7, 2016)

copliker said:


> I think the only reason I win *any* H2Hs is Sanchez.
> 
> Aguero... Zlatan in for the duration of the ban.


Was thinking maybe Costa myself but will probably wait till last minute to decide.


----------



## rekil (Dec 7, 2016)

starfish said:


> Was thinking maybe Costa myself but will probably wait till last minute to decide.


I already have Costa and Rondon. It was a toss up between Kane and Zlatan based on the fixtures. I might still get Kane in instead.


----------



## passenger (Dec 8, 2016)

get a hefty 68 points without sanchez as captain and some red starfish beats in H TO H  starfish


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2016)

starfish said:


> Hadnt noticed this feature before. Should i be surprised or not that my scores are fairly close to each other?
> View attachment 96162


Fairly consistent top million finisher


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 8, 2016)

2007/2008 was my best season -
2,194 points
10,815th in the world.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 9, 2016)

I came 3,228 in the world in my first season (06/07).

Never improved on that!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 10, 2016)

i finally decided to get rid of jamie vardy yesterday


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i finally decided to get rid of jamie vardy yesterday


Just checked on the scores; what the fuck happened today??!

This fucking sport


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 11, 2016)

I think i may have just avoided being bottom of the H2H at christmas. Leeds 92-93 all over again.


----------



## starfish (Dec 12, 2016)

All good things must come to an end. My winning streak is over. Damn you Lazy Llama & your canny use of substitutes


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2016)

starfish said:


> All good things must come to an end. My winning streak is over. Damn you Lazy Llama & your canny use of substitutes


Tumbling down. I'm back.

That was scary - thought you'd go through the whole season.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 12, 2016)

starfish said:


> Damn you Lazy Llama & your canny use of substitutes


Much more luck than judgement


----------



## sealion (Dec 12, 2016)

There is a midweek fixture list, So i was wondering if the points will be combined with next saturdays fixtures. So if i play my triple points for captain card will it cover both games ?


----------



## passenger (Dec 12, 2016)

Sea Lion no rather odd it counts as game week 16, i was going to use bench boost


----------



## sealion (Dec 12, 2016)

passenger said:


> Sea Lion no rather odd it counts as game week 16, i was going to use bench boost


Okay thanks. This has happened in the past though hasn't it ?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2016)

Pretty sure it counts as a separate gameweek if all/most teams are playing. If it's just a handful of teams doubling up those games get folded into the same gameweek.

I'm back to being shit again


----------



## sealion (Dec 12, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Pretty sure it counts as a separate gameweek if all/most teams are playing. If it's just a handful of teams doubling up those games get folded into the same gameweek.


That makes sense. I will hold back on my triple captain thingy then.


Lord Camomile said:


> I'm back to being shit again


It is tough this season.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 14, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> There is a midweek fixture list


 
oh bugger.



Sea Lion said:


> So i was wondering if the points will be combined with next saturdays fixtures. So if i play my triple points for captain card will it cover both games ?


 
not if it's a separate game week for a full set of midweek fixtures.

when you get weeks where a few teams play twice (usually towards the end of the season for postponed matches) then one game week will cover two matches (for players from those teams)

i tend to save things like the triple points for that sort of week.

and then he usually gets sent off or injured about 10 minutes in to the first of the two games and doesn't play in the second (in which case he's not substituted)


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 14, 2016)

I have been super-jinx manager this season, only luck has been bad. Latest is make hazard cpt. Joke to brother he'll be injured in the first half if he even plays. Turns out he was actually already injured when i captained him. And my vice captain is now ozil who appears to have been automatically switched from sanchez when i made hazard cpt for some reason.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 14, 2016)

Mate at work suggested Lallana, Origi and/or Rondon for this game. Didn't pick fucking any of 'em...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm having an OK season so far  Top 10 on the big league  and I should be higher in the H2H league with my points  but top 5 will do


----------



## poului (Dec 15, 2016)

I shipped out Eriksen for Kane this midweek, for a hit. This game can go fuck itself.


----------



## rekil (Dec 15, 2016)

The H2H table is very tight. Only 6 points difference between cracking the top 5 and those down at the bottom.

e2a: 9 now. #WinningHere


----------



## passenger (Dec 15, 2016)

best run in ages nearly 210 points in 3 game weeks just out side the urban pop pickers top 20
things can only go downhill now i have been brave replaced iba for kane


----------



## starfish (Dec 15, 2016)

Im glad i didnt go for 2 transfers & decided to keep Rondon. Winning streak back on course with a thumping win over the league leader.


----------



## sealion (Dec 15, 2016)

poului said:


> I shipped out Eriksen for Kane this midweek, for a hit. This game can go fuck itself.


I took the captaincy from Eriksen and stuck it on Kane.


----------



## passenger (Dec 15, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I took the captaincy from Eriksen and stuck it on Kane.


ouch got him as captain for Burnley home


----------



## sealion (Dec 15, 2016)

passenger said:


> ouch got him as captain for Burnley home


You can change that if you want. But he will get a hatrick if you do.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2016)

Taking a bit of a gamble with a 4-3-3 starting lineup for a change.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I took the captaincy from Eriksen and stuck it on Kane.


Ive just brought in Eriksen. Keeping Costa as captain though.


----------



## sealion (Dec 16, 2016)

starfish said:


> Ive just brought in Eriksen. Keeping Costa as captain though.


I have had no luck with choosing my captains. I think Costa scores more goals in away matches, he should get a few tomorrow.


----------



## passenger (Dec 16, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I have had no luck with choosing my captains. I think Costa scores more goals in away matches, he should get a few tomorrow.


 a few not just a couple


----------



## sealion (Dec 16, 2016)

passenger said:


> a few not just a couple


You never know. Chelsea only scored once at home to West brom and once away at sunderland and you lot do score a few. Maybe losing Hazard (wasn't aware he was injured when i posted above) to injury has hampered them a bit.


----------



## rekil (Dec 17, 2016)

Any other players on yellows who'll accidentally get to enjoy xmas if they get booked today that I needed to know about?

14 points on the bench


----------



## elbows (Dec 21, 2016)

Haha I just realised that gameweek 17 was the cup qualifier and almost everyone I know in another small league failed to qualify, including me. I didnt even realise how crap my rank was for this last week because everyone in that league did badly so I thought I was average, oops. 

One less reason for me to slow down on transfers now I dont have a cup opponent to worry about! 52 transfers so far this season, and thats not including the ones that got done via a wildcard. 58 points behind where I was at the same point last season.


----------



## starfish (Dec 23, 2016)

What to do about Costa? If i bring in Zlatan i'll need to make a points costing additional transfer or transfers. That would be new territory.


----------



## passenger (Dec 24, 2016)

starfish said:


> What to do about Costa? If i bring in Zlatan i'll need to make a points costing additional transfer or transfers. That would be new territory.


He is only banned for one Game Costa its not worth the points reduction I tramsferd Zlatan out thinking he might run out of steam but that`s not happened


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 26, 2016)

Ozil for walcott. Walcott not in squad.

Still got it.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 30, 2016)

This week's deadline is today. Don't forget!


----------



## elbows (Dec 31, 2016)

Not too much squad rotation pain yet although I notice Jones and Rojo are on the bench for Man U.


----------



## elbows (Dec 31, 2016)

Oh yeah and Rondon.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 2, 2017)

My best week in ages, so far. 51 points and only 6 players have played. Surprisingly, Lalana the one letting the side down with a single point 

Let's see how the rest of the team can fuck up my gameweek


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2017)

Every single decision i've made this season has been wrong. All out attack this week due to having only 2 defenders likely to start not concede fuck loads - combined total play of two of my 3 strikers so far = 40 minutes out of 180+. With my last one not even a normal first choice starter.

2nd wildcard played already. Got to get out of this hole.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Every single decision i've made this season has been wrong. All out attack this week due to having only 2 defenders likely to start not concede fuck loads - combined total play of two of my 3 strikers so far = 40 minutes out of 180+. With my last one not even a normal first choice starter.
> 
> 2nd wildcard played already. Got to get out of this hole.


Those two decisions don't seem too be: AAA is a bit of a pointless card anyway, so even on a good week, it won't make a lot of difference. WC now makes sense if your team is fucked. Using 1st WC early in the season is silly, because you don't know who is in form etc. Now we have lots of data to base your WC choices on.

The biggest problem I guess is you won't have much cash if you've been struggling. So others can WC and bring in 5 big hitters, whereas iff your team value is ~100m, you're basically starting again 

Good luck for 2017


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2017)

I think you can safely  say i'm struggling - H2H champ two years running, now 2nd bottom and likely to be rock bottom at end of GW.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 3, 2017)

Tears under the fridge. 

I shall learn from this.


----------



## passenger (Jan 4, 2017)

really enjoying the H2H league if i win my game this week i could go 5 th 
its all up to Kane might even go 25 th in the urban one happy days


----------



## sealion (Jan 4, 2017)

passenger said:


> really enjoying the H2H league if i win my game this week i could go 5 th


Likewise. i have not bothered looking at the league tables. I am 4th in the h2h at the moment, i can't seem to get my captain option right often enough to bump up my points.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 4, 2017)

My suffering is funny?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 4, 2017)

9, 15, 14, 12 - we all wish we'd bought Alli before Christmas, right?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 4, 2017)

So I got let down by Costa, Hazard and Lalana. Unexpected.

Also, I bought Alli a few days ago so hopefully there's a hefty price increase coming over the next 18 days or whatever it is til the next GW starts


----------



## elbows (Jan 5, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Also, I bought Alli a few days ago so hopefully there's a hefty price increase coming over the next 18 days or whatever it is til the next GW starts



Players can only rise a maximum of 0.3 per gameweek. Alli went up once this time already, looks like he will probably go up again tonight, and then only one more rise max after that so Alli = £8.6 million max.


----------



## sealion (Jan 5, 2017)

I dropped Erikson and vertongen.


----------



## elbows (Jan 8, 2017)

Bloody Chelsea recalling Ake from Bournemouth has made a bit of a mess of my defensive plan which I just spent points on this week


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 8, 2017)

elbows said:


> Bloody Chelsea recalling Ake from Bournemouth has made a bit of a mess of my defensive plan which I just spent points on this week


Yep, that's rather annoying


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 8, 2017)

Means i now have 4 chelsea players and have to reshuffle whole team again. Fuck this season.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 8, 2017)

If you have 4 Chelsea your next transfer must be to transfer out a Chelsea player. Which is a bit of a pisser.

Ake recall leaves me with 3 Chelsea which I'd be happy with - except I suspect Ake is going to replace Alonso, who is one of my Chelsea.

Watch Alonso price fall if so.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 8, 2017)

big eejit said:


> If you have 4 Chelsea your next transfer must be to transfer out a Chelsea player. Which is a bit of a pisser.
> 
> Ake recall leaves me with 3 Chelsea which I'd be happy with - except I suspect Ake is going to replace Alonso, who is one of my Chelsea.
> 
> Watch Alonso price fall if so.


Ake will be back up, I guessing...


----------



## rekil (Jan 8, 2017)

Ake at centre half in place of Aspilicueta who's a better option than Moses at wing back I would've thought.

Zlatan pokes in an offside goal and gets a bonus. Sanchez drags the arse back from 3-0 down and...nothing. Where's the justice.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 14, 2017)

Argh, realised at 11:29 I had the wrong captain! Did I make my changes in time?!


----------



## elbows (Jan 14, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Argh, realised at 11:29 I had the wrong captain! Did I make my changes in time?!



I doubt you did because the deadline ended at 11 not 11.30 today. Because the start time of 12.30 for the tottenham game was wrong, its started at 12 not 12.30, and the deadline is an hour before the start of the first game.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 14, 2017)

elbows said:


> I doubt you did because the deadline ended at 11 not 11.30 today. Because the start time of 12.30 for the tottenham game was wrong, its started at 12 not 12.30, and the deadline is an hour before the start of the first game.


It said 11:30  

Just checked and indeed Giroud is my captain over Alli 

SHENANIGANS!!


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Argh, realised at 11:29 I had the wrong captain! Did I make my changes in time?!


Might pay off that, but then I have him too (think I'm playing you). I went for ali for the difference.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 14, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Might pay off that, but then I have him too (think I'm playing you). I went for ali for the difference.


Oh yeah, I forgot it was the battle of the has-beens this week 

I took a gamble bringing Grioud in, but it wasn't supposed to be _this_ much of a gamble!


----------



## elbows (Jan 14, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> It said 11:30
> 
> Just checked and indeed Giroud is my captain over Alli
> 
> SHENANIGANS!!



To be honest I think my previous comments might have been wrong and the clock on the computer I was using at the time was well off for reasons I dont understand. Did the Tottenham game start at 12.30? I think my clock was half an hour out and you were just unlucky with your timing.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2017)

Yes, half twelve


----------



## elbows (Jan 14, 2017)

Cheers. My clock is now fixed and I am back in sync with the rest of the country! McAuley own goal and nothing from my captain Alli yet is causing me concern, turn back the clock!


----------



## starfish (Jan 14, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Argh, realised at 11:29 I had the wrong captain! Did I make my changes in time?!


I read in the Guardian at 11.33am that Costa had been dropped so was too late to do anything about it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2017)

big eejit said:


> If you have 4 Chelsea your next transfer must be to transfer out a Chelsea player. Which is a bit of a pisser.
> 
> Ake recall leaves me with 3 Chelsea which I'd be happy with - except I suspect Ake is going to replace Alonso, who is one of my Chelsea.
> 
> Watch Alonso price fall if so.


You lucky lucky devil...a defender playing MF two goals and poss clean sheet


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 15, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot it was the battle of the has-beens this week
> 
> I took a gamble bringing Grioud in, but it wasn't supposed to be _this_ much of a gamble!


I hope Ibrahimovic is puking his guts up right now -  i really need those Crouch points from the bench.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 15, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I hope Ibrahimovic is puking his guts up right now -  i really need those Crouch points from the bench.


Noooo, the brave and mighty Swede will battle onto the pitch, only to stumble around delirious, bungle an own goal into the Utd net before kung-fu kicking Henderson's head thinking it's the ball, getting himself sent off.

Rashford is then brought on and miraculously scores 4, bagging me all the points.

It's inevitable, when you think about it.


----------



## sealion (Jan 15, 2017)

I made Kane my captain but somehow it seems my Bournemouth defender was confirmed instead.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2017)

Played my wild card as my team seemed to be stalling


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 15, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Noooo, the brave and mighty Swede will battle onto the pitch, only to stumble around delirious, bungle an own goal into the Utd net before kung-fu kicking Henderson's head thinking it's the ball, getting himself sent off.
> 
> Rashford is then brought on and miraculously scores 4, bagging me all the points.
> 
> It's inevitable, when you think about it.


Twadry little man, It's going to be rashford not playing that wins.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 15, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Twadry little man, It's going to be rashford not playing that wins.


As long as Ibra gets you a bonus point or two. Otherwise Capoue comes off my bench for Rashford and gives me three, to win by one!

Ibra's gonna get points, ain't he?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 15, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> As long as Ibra gets you a bonus point or two. Otherwise Capoue comes off my bench for Rashford and gives me three, to win by one!
> 
> Ibra's gonna get points, ain't he?


If so, it'll be one. You can click on the games for ongoing BP stuff btw. So you'll win by one or draw.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 15, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> If so, it'll be one. You can click on the games for ongoing BP stuff btw. So you'll win by one or draw.


Yeah, I saw that but still wasn't quite clear on how to interpret. I reckon it'll be another draw


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 15, 2017)

Barstard. 

It still doesn't feel right, Me, bottom the table.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2017)

Better week ,68 points . Should climb the H2H league which is very tight . 5th in the main league which isn't too shabby.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 15, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I saw that but still wasn't quite clear on how to interpret. I reckon it'll be another draw


Draw it is, Giroud on for one more minute and sweet sweet victory..


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 15, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Draw it is, Giroud on for one more minute and sweet sweet victory..


...would have been mine, as he's my captain


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 15, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> ...would have been mine, as he's my captain


That's what i meant. After all your moaning. A victory for the little man.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 15, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> That's what i meant. After all your moaning. A victory for the little man.


Ah, sorry, I thought you meant because you had him.

Now, if the league were all about moaning...


----------



## big eejit (Jan 15, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> You lucky lucky devil...a defender playing MF two goals and poss clean sheet



Lucky my arse. I took a hit to transfer out Kane for Costa and Pedro for Ali. Fuck my luck.

I almost wildcarded out Alonso when Costa got dropped,  but stopped myself due to lack of info re new Chelsea defence.

So some good judgement following some bastard luck.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 21, 2017)

Can someone loan me £0.4m? I'm good for it.


----------



## elbows (Jan 21, 2017)

Combinations of form and fixtures caused me a massive bench dilemma this week - phew, got away with it, benched Lallana and killed off that horrible nagging doubt early 

edit - the logic I used was a combination of time of fixtures (for my own enjoyments sake), not being entirely convinced by Liverpool without Mane, Lallanas points in previous couple of fixtures and Swansea having a new manager.

Of course my joy could always be undone if someone I havent benched gets sent off and maybe ends up with negative points but hey ho, I will enjoy the moment and also well done Swansea for showing great spirit.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 30, 2017)

don't forget the deadline for midweek games - 1845 tuesday 31.1.17


----------



## big eejit (Feb 1, 2017)

Oh dat Costa.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 2, 2017)

One fucking point 

Fuck this shit.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 2, 2017)

butchersapron plays bench boost and gets 36 points off the bench? Masterstroke.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 2, 2017)

Duplicado!


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 2, 2017)

big eejit said:


> butchersapron plays bench boost and gets 36 points off the bench? Masterstroke.


Got me 83rd in the whole overall gameweek competition as well. Pretty sure that's my best ever GW rank.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 26, 2017)

If any of you captained Kane this week, you disgust me


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2017)

FFS , played triple captain  , Ibrahimovic scores -1 which is tripled to -3


----------



## big eejit (Mar 4, 2017)

marty21 said:


> FFS , played triple captain  , Ibrahimovic scores -1 which is tripled to -3



Genius! Lucky he wasn't sent off!


----------



## marty21 (Mar 4, 2017)

big eejit said:


> Genius! Lucky he wasn't sent off!


He ran into his elbow ffs


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2017)

Meanwhile , my opponent has also played triple captain on 2 game aguero


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm a disgrace this weekend


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 8, 2017)

Guess who brought in _and captained_ Sterling for City's double gameweek.

Fuck's sake


----------



## big eejit (Mar 9, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Meanwhile , my opponent has also played triple captain on 2 game aguero



Aguero TC wasn't the points heffalump that people expected / feared.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Mar 9, 2017)

Only 4 matches in this game week. Anyone actually able to field 11 players?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 9, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> Only 4 matches in this game week. Anyone actually able to field 11 players?


I don't think he can field a full eleven, but the guy at the top of my work league has a frustratingly large number playing this gameweek


----------



## big eejit (Mar 9, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> Only 4 matches in this game week. Anyone actually able to field 11 players?



I think I've got 7 starters at the moment. And that's with a 4 point hit. 

I could wildcard to bring in a full 11 but there's a lot of strong teams missing this week so that seems a bit short term.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 11, 2017)

I have 11 out - my H2H has none.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 11, 2017)

big eejit said:


> I think I've got 7 starters at the moment. And that's with a 4 point hit.
> 
> I could wildcard to bring in a full 11 but there's a lot of strong teams missing this week so that seems a bit short term.


I was hoping you'd forget to make lukaku captain


----------



## starfish (Mar 17, 2017)

Im playing Average this week. Not sure how much tinkering i can be bothered with or reguire to do to ensure a win.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 19, 2017)

marty21 said:


> I was hoping you'd forget to make lukaku captain



Glad I captained him this week!


----------



## elbows (Mar 20, 2017)

I did some analysis of the likely double gameweeks yesterday, and concluded that week 34 would be quite rubbish, especially compared to last year. I see that they published the actual games for week 34 today and although they've picked differently compared to what I came up with, its still really rubbish.

I had a really great March for points but the way the double gameweeks are looking it wont be possible for me to pull off some miraculous scores near the end of this season like I did last year.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 25, 2017)

That deafening clicking noise is the sound of half a million team owners frantically transferring Seamus Coleman out while trying to keep their breakfast down.
Poor lad, looks a very bad one, in the form of his life too.


----------



## starfish (Mar 31, 2017)

So who has done what this week? Ive swapped out Coleman for Alonso & am contemplating another swap but not sure whom.


----------



## elbows (Apr 2, 2017)

Well I didnt do all that much this week by my transfer standards, but I have now activated my wildcard and splashed out.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 5, 2017)

Did _not_ know there was a midweek round of matches


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 8, 2017)

If not king, then king maker.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 10, 2017)

Bloody hell. I let "Palace don't have a home win against Arsenal since 1979" seduce me, and forgot it was Allardyce against Wenger  Picked Welbeck over Firmino


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 10, 2017)

I had King, Zaha, Alonso and Lukaku. I captained Sanchez 

Fucking Walker and Valencia as well


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 10, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Picked Welbeck over Firmino


Wait, no, I had them both


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 10, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> I had King, Zaha, Alonso and Lukaku. I captained Sanchez
> 
> Fucking Walker and Valencia as well


Probably doesn't help much, but I didn't captain Alonso or Lukaku either, and had Walker and Baines getting me a grand total of zilch in defence.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 10, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Probably doesn't help much, but I didn't captain Alonso or Lukaku either, and had Walker and Baines getting me a grand total of zilch in defence.


I did slightly better in defence, and luckily I have the twin powerhouses of Negredo and Phillips to be subbed in for an extra +1 each :/


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 10, 2017)

Or do I?

That would leave me with only 2 defenders. Is that allowed?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 10, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Or do I?
> 
> That would leave me with only 2 defenders. Is that allowed?


Pretty sure not, otherwise I'd be looking at Davies coming off the bench with 7 points


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sad times...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 10, 2017)

And people complain about politics, as if that ever mattered a damn to anyone.


----------



## elbows (Apr 13, 2017)

The scattered hodge-podge of double gameweeks this season are posing quite a dilemma for me. And the big one is right near the end of the season at week 37. All the hundreds of points I spent on transfers already this season and now I'm not sure how many more I can be arsed to spend. If Arsenal find some fire and Gabbiadini  picks up from where he left off the dilemma is reduced a bit. But I'm getting ahead of myself, first a normal week and then a week later the opportunity for man u, crystal palace & middlesbrough double gameweek scores to turn out rubbish.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 15, 2017)

Goddammit, not bringing in Son for Defoe a while back continues to slap me in the face on a weekly basis


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 16, 2017)

Fuck it


----------



## big eejit (Apr 16, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> View attachment 104515
> 
> Fuck it



Sold the mofo last week cos of tough Chelsea fixtures.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 23, 2017)

Who did I bring in for the Man Utd double game week?

This fucking season, I tell ya.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 5, 2017)

Gameweek starts in 30 mins 

Wanted to bring in either Welbeck or Giroud for the double gameweek. Also have Alli captained rather than Sanchez.

This game is stupid and I'm not playing any more


----------



## Fez909 (May 6, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> have Alli captained rather than Sanchez.


unlucky

I've triple captained Sanchez. I'm sure to be disappointed with my 6 points 

...even that might be optimistic


----------



## Fez909 (May 6, 2017)

wait, it would be 12 wouldn't it? 2 X 3 x 2


----------



## sealion (May 6, 2017)

It's getting close at the top in the h2h. Drama!


----------



## rekil (May 6, 2017)

I need Fez909 to do me a favour and win this week.


----------



## starfish (May 12, 2017)

Im being adventurous this gameweek.


----------



## elbows (May 12, 2017)

You arent the only one. Though based on form and fixtures there wasnt a huge amount of choice really, not the most interesting season.

Bringing Vardy in and not having any Spurs players is about as adventurous as I got for this week.


----------



## starfish (May 12, 2017)

elbows said:


> You arent the only one. Though based on form and fixtures there wasnt a huge amount of choice really, not the most interesting season.
> 
> Bringing Vardy in and not having any Spurs players is about as adventurous as I got for this week.


So ive realised  Its only thanks to a colleague whos a FFL knowall that ive done what i did. 
My opponent.

Its going to be interesting.


----------



## elbows (May 12, 2017)

My iffy looking choice of captain, Hazard, is being made up for in my mind at least for tonight by Jagielkas excellent performance. Glad I didnt spend points swapping him for someone playing twice.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 16, 2017)

For fuck's sake Olivier, get out the fucking way you bloody tosser!


----------



## Fez909 (May 18, 2017)

Man, this fucking gameweek.

My highest ever score by a country mile and purves grundy, my H2H opponent, has had the better of me.

This match is all over the place tho....I have Son, he's got Alli. Both have assists...oh shit...Son's just scored!

I think I'm currently leading


----------



## Fez909 (May 18, 2017)

copliker said:


> I need Fez909 to do me a favour and win this week.


Didn't get the alert for this so just seen it now, but you're welcome


----------



## Fez909 (May 18, 2017)

174 points 

That's almost double my best ever (last week's TC Sanchez)


----------



## sealion (May 18, 2017)

If only i could get my captain selection right  every dam week iv'e been wrong. Still, i have enjoyed the h2h league and good luck to those battling it out at the top end.


----------



## Fez909 (May 18, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> If only i could get my captain selection right  every dam week iv'e been wrong. Still, i have enjoyed the h2h league and good luck to those battling it out at the top end.


Who did you go for?


----------



## sealion (May 18, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Who did you go for?


This week i opted for de Bruyne ( 15 points) . I have Kane and jesus who both scored more. I captained Benteke in the recent double game week and he got me 2 points . I think i am third in the h2h at the moment.


----------



## rekil (May 18, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Didn't get the alert for this so just seen it now, but you're welcome


It more or less won the H2H for me. Of course I already know what next season is going to bring.



Spoiler: Niiice


----------



## purves grundy (May 19, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Man, this fucking gameweek.
> 
> My highest ever score by a country mile and purves grundy, my H2H opponent, has had the better of me.
> 
> ...


Crazy game - basketball scores!


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2017)

Probably my best ever season


----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2017)

purves grundy said:


> Crazy game - basketball scores!


Shit, I lost! I forgot to deduct my transfers (which were a hefty 12 pts this week) 

Well played


----------



## butchersapron (May 19, 2017)

copliker said:


> It more or less won the H2H for me. Of course I already know what next season is going to bring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! That means for the third year running the H2H remains_ in the milieu._

Also means you have to set the H2H up next year.

Nightmare year for me, think i got one decision right all season and that was prob as i was out the door early and forgot to make whatever disastrous move i was planning on.


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2017)

Fair play to my h2h opponent this week - I won in the end but they were ahead of me for ages despite me having bench boost and a possible maximum 28 player games, as opposed to their possible maximum 16 player games.

The only questions left for me are whether I can stay in the top 5 of the h2h, and whether I can reach a total of 2000 or over despite spending an eye-watering 320 points on transfers this season.


----------



## butchersapron (May 19, 2017)

elbows said:


> Fair play to my h2h opponent this week - I won in the end but they were ahead of me for ages despite me having bench boost and a possible maximum 28 player games, as opposed to their possible maximum 16 player games.
> 
> The only questions left for me are whether I can stay in the top 5 of the h2h, and whether I can reach a total of 2000 or over despite spending an eye-watering 320 points on transfers this season.


How many transfers did you do in total?


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Nightmare year for me, think i got one decision right all season and that was prob as i was out the door early and forgot to make whatever disastrous move i was planning on.



Oh I dunno I thought you have a pretty reasonable second half to the season and much like me it was the first half that really did us in.


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> How many transfers did you do in total?



Including wildcards?


----------



## butchersapron (May 19, 2017)

elbows said:


> Including wildcards?


I guess so - unless you've been manually counting the costly ones. Which i started doing but soon gave up. I did 81 in total this year - can't find previous years. Sure i did more than that at least one year.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 19, 2017)

elbows said:


> Fair play to my h2h opponent this week - I won in the end but they were ahead of me for ages despite me having bench boost and a possible maximum 28 player games, as opposed to their possible maximum 16 player games.


That was probably me then. I should have played my wildcard but wasn't really paying attention and then my two spuds players (one was captain...) got me sweet FA for their second match.


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I guess so - unless you've been manually counting the costly ones. Which i started doing but soon gave up. I did 81 in total this year - can't find previous years. Sure i did more than that at least one year.



I added up the transfer cost column on my gameweek history page to work out how many points I spent. It seems impossible to get any details apart from final totals from last season but I did take some screenshots at the time so I can look at my history a bit more comprehensively.

Transfer totals were 115 not including wildcard weeks, 135 including. Last year was my first year and I spent 180 points on transfers but got it all back in the double-gameweek where I somehow managed 184 points. I didnt do head2head last year and finished with something like 2068 points. This year I'm on 1944 and had given up on reaching 2000 until this week went well. I will still have to pick the right captain and hope there isnt too much last-game wackiness to have a good chance.


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2017)

Lazy Llama said:


> That was probably me then. I should have played my wildcard but wasn't really paying attention and then my two spuds players (one was captain...) got me sweet FA for their second match.



Yeah sounds like it was you. You were really kicking my ass until Sanchez, Jesus and De Bruyne did stuff in their 2nd game. Unlucky about Eriksen, I certainly didnt expect him not to play yesterday.


----------



## butchersapron (May 19, 2017)

elbows said:


> I added up the transfer cost column on my gameweek history page to work out how many points I spent. It seems impossible to get any details from last year but I did take some screenshots at the time so I can look at my history a bit more comprehensively.
> 
> Transfer totals were 115 not including wildcard weeks, 135 including. Last year was my first year and I spent 180 points on transfers but got it all back in the double-gameweek where I somehow managed 184 points. I didnt do head2head last year and finished with something like 2068 points. This year I'm on 1944 and had given up on reaching 2000 until this week went well. I will still have to pick the right captain and hope there isnt too much last-game wackiness to have a good chance.


Ta. I think that's quite a bit more than my most ever. I can see a daft last week, plenty of offensive points not too much from non-goal scoring/assisting defenders.


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Congrats! That means for the third year running the H2H remains_ in the milieu._
> 
> Also means you have to set the H2H up next year.
> 
> Nightmare year for me, think i got one decision right all season and that was prob as i was out the door early and forgot to make whatever disastrous move i was planning on.


Something like 9 of the next 10 in the H2H are ahead on points which suggests there was a lorra lorra luck involved. Sanchez dragging me over the line about 10 times mostly I think. 


butchersapron said:


> Bench boost already? Oh lawrie this will bite you.


Pro-tip: use bench boost in September.


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Ta. I think that's quite a bit more than my most ever. I can see a daft last week, plenty of offensive points not too much from non-goal scoring/assisting defenders.



When I tuned in to the Leicester-Spurs game yesterday I realised straight away from listening to the commentators that perhaps I should have paid attention to who was in the running for the golden boot this season. And then Kane rather underlined the point lol.


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2017)

copliker said:


> Something like 9 of the next 10 in the H2H are ahead on points which suggests there was a lorra lorra luck involved. Sanchez dragging me over the line about 10 times mostly I think.
> 
> Pro-tip: use bench boost in September.



It will be very hard to convince me not to save it for whatever is the largest double gameweek. 

Given how many weeks I spent silly points on transfers I am amazed I managed to win as many h2h games as I did, although I would be in the bottom half of that table if I hadnt managed a sustained run of form for several months this side of the new year.


----------



## rekil (May 19, 2017)

elbows said:


> It will be very hard to convince me not to save it for whatever is the largest double gameweek.


I know but I just really wanted to beat butchers for the first time. And it worked, destroyed his morale for the rest of the season.


----------



## butchersapron (May 19, 2017)

copliker said:


> I know but I just really wanted to beat butchers for the first time. And it worked, destroyed his morale for the rest of the season.


Just checked - you beat me soundly twice.

My only bright side this year was downing two triple captains.


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2017)

copliker said:


> I know but I just really wanted to beat butchers for the first time. And it worked, destroyed his morale for the rest of the season.



Surely not the Fraser Forster school of psychological warfare?


----------



## butchersapron (May 19, 2017)

This was sort of a highlight too:


----------



## elbows (May 19, 2017)

My h2h highlight in the latter part of the season was the result of a terrible accident where I spent 16 further points on transfers (20 in total) a week earlier than I meant to by pressing the wrong button. Turns out I would have just lost that week anyway even without that mistake, and then I won the subsequent week which I would have lost if I'd spent the points then as originally planned.


----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2017)

Would anyone be interested in playing a 'draft' league next season? Either as your main account, or we could make a second account (naughty, naughty) for it?

If you haven't heard of it, it works a bit like this:

Each team in the league take turns picking players.
You can't have the same player in two different teams - just like in real life.
Transfers happen by two (or more) teams agreeing to transfer players between themselves

And err, that's it, basically.

There are websites that help you keep track of your drafts and give help on organizing etc. Some of the stuff I've read recently suggests having a transfer day, usually Friday, whereby if you need to switch a player, it has to be then. It's a bit more involved that normal FPL, but it sounds a lot more interesting, too. And tactical.

Anyone?


----------



## Fez909 (May 19, 2017)

Bit more info: Looking for a new challenge? Consider a Draft League  |  Fantasy Football Tips, News and Views from Fantasy Football Scout


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 19, 2017)

I'd certainly be interested, although I'd be worried my usual tendency to get distracted and stop paying attention would come into play. It was something I looked at earlier this season, actually.


----------



## starfish (May 19, 2017)

Fucks sake. Only 98 points  I am pissed off about that. Was sure id finally break an hundred. King aside, 7 of my players only played 1 game & i picked double gamers & bench boosted. 

Big hairy wank puffins.


----------



## sealion (May 19, 2017)

I have Stephens the Southampton defender. he never played v Middlesboro. My sub was Jagielka who scored 12 points but i never got the points


----------



## butchersapron (May 19, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I have Stephens the Southampton defender. he never played v Middlesboro. My sub was Jagielka who scored 12 points but i never got the points


You should have got an 8 for stephens 2nd game v man utd.


----------



## sealion (May 19, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> You should have got an 8 for stephens 2nd game v man utd.


I got the 8 points. He never played v Boro so i assumed I would get points for his replacement -jagielka 12 points.


----------



## butchersapron (May 19, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I got the 8 points. He never played v Boro so i assumed I would get points for his replacement -jagielka 12 points.


Nope - if he plays one minute of one double game that's it for the gameweek. No one else comes in.


----------



## sealion (May 19, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Nope - if he plays one minute of one double game that's it for the gameweek.


Okay thanks. So in hindsight i should have played Jagielka anyway


----------



## starfish (May 19, 2017)

If other results go our way, the winner of our match could sneak a Top 10 finish butchersapron


----------



## butchersapron (May 19, 2017)

starfish said:


> If other results go our way, the winner of our match could sneak a Top 10 finish butchersapron


Yep - i'd be stupidly happy to get a 10th. That said, i think it's going to be pot luck on sunday with loads of big names, doing 45 minutes or 20 minutes. Might be chaos.


----------



## starfish (May 19, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Yep - i'd be stupidly happy to get a 10th. That said, i think it's going to be pot luck on sunday with loads of big names, doing 45 minutes or 20 minutes. Might be chaos.


Best of luck anyway fella  

Ive got triple captain & all out attack left to worry over which to choose.


----------



## butchersapron (May 19, 2017)

starfish said:


> Best of luck anyway fella
> 
> Ive got triple captain & all out attack left to worry over which to choose.


Sneaky devil!


----------



## starfish (May 19, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Sneaky devil!


I thought i was being sneaky last week so you shouldnt worry


----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> You should have got an 8 for stephens 2nd game v man utd.


Check out this Moroccan woman: Fantasy Premier League, Official Fantasy Football Game of the Premier League

Started in week 5, and she's 16,000 in the overall rankings


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Check out this Moroccan woman: Fantasy Premier League, Official Fantasy Football Game of the Premier League
> 
> Started in week 5, and she's 16,000 in the overall rankings


Anichebe up front? No idea what she's doing


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 20, 2017)

Fuck me, and she only made 35 transfers including both wildcards!


----------



## Fez909 (May 20, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Anichebe up front? No idea what she's doing


If she'd captained Kane instead of Jesus, she'd be ranked 6k!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2017)

Today's big question: will Wenger play Suarez Sanchez, or will he be saved for the cup final? Which actually translates as "do I swap out Suarez for de Bruyne?".


----------



## butchersapron (May 21, 2017)

I think he'd be quite happy if he had the option to play suarez.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2017)

Oh hell, and I've just realised Conte might well rest players for next weekend too.

Damned squad rotation 


butchersapron said:


> I think he'd be quite happy if he had the option to play suarez.


Not following? 

Ohhhhhh wait   

Sunday morning, innit


----------



## butchersapron (May 21, 2017)

I gambled that he'd be more likely to play than hazard so swapped them. Esp given that in the past he's sulked if he's not been picked even when recovering from injury.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2017)

Aye, fair shout.

Hate the last day, never know what the fuck's going on. Especially with Arsenal, Chelsea and Man Utd with finals to look ahead to.


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2017)

Can still finish top 4


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Can still finish top 4


I gave up on the H2H league a long time ago, but I'm two points behind 3rd in my office league and it's a guy I reeeeaaaally want to beat.


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> I gambled that he'd be more likely to play than hazard so swapped them. Esp given that in the past he's sulked if he's not been picked even when recovering from injury.



And the golden boot, which admittedly will be a struggle for Sanchez to win after Kanes performance the other day but its still a factor, along with Arsenals desperate attempt to finish in the top 4.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2017)

Not even in the pissing _squad _

I couldn't really have brought anyone else in anyway, but I thought I might get the 2 attendance points


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2017)

A "hamstring injury".

Get him on the fucking pitch  Even if he just stands between the penalty spot and the edge of the 18 yard box he's got a better chance of scoring than the rest of the team!


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2017)

No King for Bournemouth is the only team news really affecting me this week I think.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2017)

I'm starting to think captaining Sanchez against Everton rather than one of three Spurs midfielders against Hull might have been a mistake... 

Then again, I still remember 5-1 against Newcastle on the last day of the season


----------



## purves grundy (May 21, 2017)

It's anyone's guess today. No Josh King, that's fer shure. I'm not looking at the rest. Will just watch the Liverpool game and that's it.

I'm just sad it's all over   Roll on mid-July. <Insert piece of passage of time wisdom here>


----------



## Fez909 (May 21, 2017)

King


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2017)

Guy above me has King and Valencia, which is in my favour.

However, he's also captained Costa, which could be dangerous for my chances 

Ooooh, the drama! Sod the Champions League spots, this is where the action's happening!


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2017)

Bournemouth scored already lol.


----------



## Fez909 (May 21, 2017)

Shit, no Origi, either. 

I think I done fucked up this week


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2017)

Fackin' 'ell, there goes the clean sheet for my two Chelsea defenders!


----------



## butchersapron (May 21, 2017)

Not going to be many clean sheets anywhere today


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2017)

My highest non-gimmick-week score ever, yay  Not convinced its enough to win my h2h game though, its going to come down to bonus points and I dont think I will win although too early to be sure.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 21, 2017)

2nd in the office league looked a possibility at various points during the afternoon, but looks like I'll end about 7 points shy 

In the H2H, an unceremonious drop from last season's heroic charge at the top to the bowels of the league.

Onto next year!


----------



## elbows (May 21, 2017)

Wahey I got 100 points once my sub comes on and it looks like that wasnt enough to win my h2h this week, a draw I think because I spent 4 on transfers!

A fun end to the fantasy season.


----------



## Fez909 (May 22, 2017)

Woke up to this, this morning. Must have been hard for him. He's a football fanatic, and was leading until four weeks ago


----------



## starfish (May 22, 2017)

An average season. Let down by losing my first 8 in a row in H2H.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2017)

meh

the team did enough to avoid relegation then lost motivation...


----------



## passenger (May 28, 2017)

Average season for me far too much tinkering, some really poor transfers 
30 th overall in the urb mega league 8 th in head to head  hat off to all the winners 
and the people who took part


----------



## elbows (May 29, 2017)

Yeah thanks to everyone who played, it was fun at times. Hope there are more teams and players on form in the prem league next season though, choices were a bit limited throughout much of this season, looking forward to real-world transfers shaking things up.


----------



## starfish (May 29, 2017)

Looking forward to picking a Brighton player or two next season


----------



## elbows (Jul 7, 2017)

Only just seen this, can we make it work for u75?

*What is FPL Draft?*
The Scout says: A brand new twist on Fantasy Premier League, FPL Draft is free to play and will complement the regular game.

You can take on your friends in private leagues made up of 2-16 managers or enter public leagues with strangers of up to eight managers.

Your squad must be made up of 15 players, consisting of two goalkeepers, five defenders, five midfielders and three forwards.

Each Premier League player can only be in one league squad.

A draft will take place with managers taking it in turns to make their player selections.

Sounds exciting but, just to clarify, there are now two games for FPL fans?

The Scout says: Yes, there are now two games to play.

1) The original Fantasy Premier League game with a £100m budget – this will launch in the week commencing 10 July. 
2) The new FPL Draft game that will launch in the week commencing 17 July.

You can enter squads in both games, and they are both free to play.

What size league works best?

The Scout says: With each squad in a league unique, we have found that up to eight teams is the optimum size for a private league.

Public leagues will all consist of eight teams.

Is there a squad budget?

The Scout says: Player prices are not featured in FPL Draft.

A squad is selected through the draft process, with the order of picks deciding selection.

How does the draft work?

The Scout says: Before the draft process begins, a random order is generated which will "snake" from round to round of picks until all squads in a league are completed.

In a “snake draft” the pick order is reversed each round, for example:

Round 1: Team A, Team B, Team C, Team D
Round 2: Team D, Team C, Team B, Team A

Do I gain an advantage by picking first?

The Scout says: No, not at all. You might get your top priority player in the first round but, when you come to pick again – last in round 2 – you may find that your other main targets have been selected.

In this way, the draft ensures that all managers have the opportunity to choose competitive and balanced squads.

When will the draft take place?

The Scout says: The administrator of a private league can decide the date and time of the draft. This must be completed before the Gameweek 1 deadline at 6.45pm on 11 August.

In a public league, the draft will take place around 24 hours after the first team joins.

What if I cannot make the draft?

The Scout says: Before the draft, each manager can create a watchlist of players, listed in priority order, representing their top targets for each position.

If you are absent for the duration or for any part of the draft, the watchlist is used to automatically make selections on your behalf.

If no Watchlist is selected, draft ranks are used to prioritise automatic selections.

Each player in the game is given a draft rank based on their total points last season and/or their potential for points in 2016/17.

How does my team score points?

The Scout says: Players collect points in the same way as they do in the traditional Fantasy Premier League game.

There is one exception – an FPL draft squad does not have a captain or vice captain.

How do I make transfers?

The Scout says: After the draft, managers can make changes to their squads in two ways.

They can submit a “waiver request” for a new player or make a direct transfer from the free agents pool.

There are no direct transfers between managers.

What is a free agent?

The Scout says: A free agent is a player who was not selected in the draft. These players can be swapped into squads 24 hours prior to the Gameweek deadline during the Free Agency mode.

New players added to the game, or players released by other managers do not immediately become free agents.

Initially, they can only be signed through a waiver request.

What are waivers?

The Scout says: Similar to the draft process; a waiver ensures that all managers get the chance to pick up new signings or players released by other managers.

You make a waiver request when proposing to swap a player in your squad with an unselected player in the same position.

These requests are processed 24 hours before the Gameweek deadline.

Any number of waiver requests can be made, if you make more than one they will need to be prioritised.

How do waivers work?

The Scout says: A round of waivers runs once a week.

On the waiver deadline, a process will look through all the requests and make the transfers.

The lowest ranked team will get their first waiver choice.

Before the season starts the waiver order will be the reverse of the draft order.

Once a waiver request is successful, the team in question will move to the end of the waiver queue for that Gameweek.

After waivers are processed, free agency mode will be active until the Gameweek deadline.

When will FPL Draft be available?

The Scout says: FPL Draft will be released in the week commencing 17 July.

Fantasy Premier League is due to launch in the week commencing 10 July.

FPL Draft – What you need to know


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 7, 2017)

Give it a go - what's to lose. Looks a bit american but what's the harm in trying?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 10, 2017)

I was under the impression we'd be able to renew leagues today. Why can't I renew my league today?!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was under the impression we'd be able to renew leagues today. Why can't I renew my league today?!


Your agent was supposed to give you the news the club is moving in another direction I'm afraid


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 10, 2017)

This is worse than finding out on Ceefax


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 10, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was under the impression we'd be able to renew leagues today. Why can't I renew my league today?!


What part of "_week beginning_ 10th July" didn't you understand?!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 10, 2017)

purves grundy said:


> What part of "_week beginning_ 10th July" didn't you understand?!


Bugger, didn't catch the "week commencing" bit.

It's a bloody power play.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 10, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bugger, didn't catch the "week commencing" bit.
> 
> It's a bloody power play.


Yeah they love it! I reckon it'll be tomorrow or Weds.


----------



## elbows (Jul 12, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> Give it a go - what's to lose. Looks a bit american but what's the harm in trying?



They are recommending 8 teams in a league as being optimum for this format of game, so I suppose we need to establish how many u75-ers are interested in trying the new format this season.

I am up for it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd be interested in giving it a go, although with my attention-span issues I expect to be quite the failure.


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 12, 2017)

FPL 17-18 IS NOW LIVE


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 12, 2017)

U75 league renewed - all teams automatically entered when they pick their squad. Code for new teams is 7516-2643

H2H is the duty of last years winner...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 12, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> U75 league renewed - all teams automatically entered when they pick their squad.


 Cheers 

Might wanna change the title of the league though, guv


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 12, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Cheers
> 
> Might wanna change the title of the league though, guv


Balls, do it next break in tennis


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 12, 2017)

Do you have to pick your team before entering it into the league? I can't find anywhere to enter the code


----------



## rekil (Jul 12, 2017)

Setting up H2H league. Any name preferences? Size - 20? Knockout rounds?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 12, 2017)

S☼I said:


> Do you have to pick your team before entering it into the league? I can't find anywhere to enter the code


Yes, just auto-pick then if you were in last year you'll auto be added otherwise--> join league-->enter code


----------



## rekil (Jul 12, 2017)

H2H set up. Code: 68221-20061


----------



## rekil (Jul 12, 2017)

Only 20 spots so PM/tag/contact people who are regulars pls.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 12, 2017)

This thread is now closed. A new thread "Fantasy Football League 2017-18" has been created.
Please remember to watch the new thread if you were watching this one.


----------

